# Adaptar tarjeta de red de laptop a pc de escritorio



## diodozener (May 20, 2011)

Hola a todos,
En esta ocasion tengo una duda. Lo que pasa es que hace tiempo tenia una lap top de las viejitas, que no tenia tarjeta de red, por lo que le compré una removible, es una belkin wireless g book F5D7011 (de las planas). La lap top se hecho a perder hace ya mucho tiempo y me quedo la tarjeta y me gustaria saber si es posible adaptarsela a una pc de escritorio para que pueda captar la señal inalambrica.
Desde yá agradezco sus comentarios y gracias!!!


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (May 20, 2011)

Esta tarjeta es de tipo PCMCIA, para usarla con una desktop necesitarias una tarjeta adaptadora a PCI; que en en el mejor de 2 casos:
a) encuentres una o
b) sea mas cara que comprar una inalambrica directamente
Te recomendaria que buscaras en mercadolibre para cotizar lo que mejor te resulte y/o en todo caso venderla y te compras una PCI Inalambrica de mucho mejores prestaciones.


----------

